# Infitec(sic) Challenger risers?



## pokynojoe (Feb 2, 2006)

My club has some money left over from this year's YHEC grant and we are looking to purchase a few more risers for our youth group before the end of the year and was just wondering if anyone has any experience with this brand?

Thank you in advance for any information.


----------



## argent_archer (Jun 17, 2013)

I have one, bought a couple of months ago. After having a replacement since the first I received had an issue with the sight mounting holes (retailer told me that this only happens on the first wave of left risers). Truly this is my first serious riser, on the club many people have cartel fantom which is really similar to this one but in my opinion is better made than the other, you have lateral limb alignment, construction is solid, clicker extender, normal weight, the grip in my opinion is really comfortable and nicely made and well balanced. More color options compared to fantom.

According to the specs / price I think its a good option for beginner maybe intermediate.

I have some pictures if you want.


----------



## argent_archer (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## TeamKru (Jan 31, 2013)

As a Cartel sponsored shooter, I think the infitec line is awesome! I just received the challenger carbon limbs from them last week and they shoot awesome, I have a midas riser and a fantom riser, but havent had the pleasure of shooting this one, but if Cartel / bow korea makes this as great as the other products ive experienced, u cant miss.


----------

